# Key remote programing prob



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

I got a new Transmitter and put my original key on IT. I tried the programming instructions, but only get the first horn beep after 10 min. When turning off and right back on, dash light do no come back on. I waited about 17 min, but no horn. Does opening and closing the door cause a problem? Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cobra126 said:


> I got a new Transmitter and put my original key on IT. I tried the programming instructions, but only get the first horn beep after 10 min. When turning off and right back on, dash light do no come back on. I waited about 17 min, but no horn. Does opening and closing the door cause a problem? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, don't open the door during the process. There's a couple of things I do that aren't mentioned in the procedure and the programming has always worked for me. Before starting the process, roll down the drivers window so that you can reach in and turn the key without opening the door. Press the unlock button on a working remote so that the security light on the dash is *not on*. Put your key/remote in the ignition and start the procedure.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Yes, don't open the door during the process. There's a couple of things I do that aren't mentioned in the procedure and the programming has always worked for me. Before starting the process, roll down the drivers window so that you can reach in and turn the key without opening the door. Press the unlock button on a working remote so that the security light on the dash is *not on*. Put your key/remote in the ignition and start the procedure.


 I'll give it a shot tonight! Thanks!!


----------



## mredgto04 (Oct 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Yes, don't open the door during the process. There's a couple of things I do that aren't mentioned in the procedure and the programming has always worked for me. Before starting the process, roll down the drivers window so that you can reach in and turn the key without opening the door. Press the unlock button on a working remote so that the security light on the dash is *not on*. Put your key/remote in the ignition and start the procedure.


If its not programmed right,will the car shut off when you put it in drive\reverse??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mredgto04 said:


> If its not programmed right,will the car shut off when you put it in drivereverse??


I would assume the fob wouldn't open/lock the doors or even start the car if it isn't programmed right.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

mredgto04 said:


> If its not programmed right,will the car shut off when you put it in drivereverse??


I don't know what would cause what you describe but I don't see how the car shutting off when put in gear would have anything to do with the key fob's programming.


----------

